# My nomination (caution, cannot be unseen)



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

My nomination for ugliest women's watch bracelet. (vendor image)


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

:laugh: looks so comfy


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

An alternative sweat band it isn't. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

Stan said:


> An alternative sweat band it isn't. :biggrin:


self defence weapon?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > An alternative sweat band it isn't. :biggrin:
> ...


They sell carp like that on Deal Extreme.

A defensive ring? A ring with spikes on it is purely defensive?

Not in my universe. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2015)

Stan said:


> Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


 :laugh:


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

Made out of bourboun biscuits?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It looks a bit like scrunchie.

Later,
William


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

normdiaz said:


> My nomination for ugliest women's watch bracelet. (vendor image)


Those are cooling fins, it's really some sort of high energy weapon.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Is it mystery item number three from Choco's win a watch competition??


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Robin S said:


> Is it mystery item number three from Choco's win a watch competition??


has that not yet been solved... I can't go back there the whole thing resulted in to many sleepless nights :wacko:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

You and me both, drove me to drink.. :alcoholic:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Robin S said:


> Is it mystery item number three from Choco's win a watch competition??


no :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I forgot about that!

Later,
William


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

I don't mind that too much. Wouldn't wear it myself.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

badgersdad said:


> I don't mind that too much. Wouldn't wear it myself.


Remember, it advertised as a lady's watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

normdiaz said:


> badgersdad said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind that too much. Wouldn't wear it myself.
> ...


Norm, hadn`t you heard that bd had `changed`?







:laugh:


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > badgersdad said:
> ...


BM from now on, please. I think it's been a very successful transformation.

Here's a snap:


----------

